# Favorite "American" movie villians



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Since AFI is doing the special in June, I'm going to make it a thread. 

Restrictions: "American" films include anything in the English language with a significant creative or financial contribution from the United States. A "villain" is a character "whose wickedness of mind, selfishness of character and will to power are sometimes masked by beauty and nobility, while others may rage unmasked. They can be horribly evil or grandiosely funny, but are ultimately tragic."


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Drexl Spivey---whoops---:blush: Gary Oldman "True Romance"


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Brother Mathius (Anthony Zerbe) in Omega Man
Michael Madsen in Reservior Dogs (cutting the ear off of the cop and dancing)
Clancy Brown as "The Kurgan" in Highlander


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Robert shaw and lotte lenya in "from russia with love"
the wife of richard egan's character in "a summer place"
john lithgow in "buckaroo banzai"
the new york board of education in "music of the heart"
boris karloff


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

James Woods as Hades in Disney's "Hercules."


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dennis Hopper in Blue Velvet...


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Jack Nicolson as the Joker


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Harvey Korman as Hedley Lamarr


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Jack Nicolson "The Shining".


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How about Nurse Ratchet from _One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest_? Louise Fletcher won an academy award for her role in that movie.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Since CBS is airing the special on Tuesday.... THREAD BUMP.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How about, as a group entry, the Corleone family from the Godfather movies?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Gary Oldman, again, as the head terrorist dude in "Air Force One", and as the dirtbag narc in "The Professional", the last movie in which Natalie Portman was cute.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

The Wicked Witch in the Wizard of Oz


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Gary Oldman in the Fifth Element.

"I am getting VERY DIS-A-POINTED!!!"

I'm seeing a pattern here.....

Now we just have to get him to be a Bond Villain....... OOoooooh that would be fun.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I wonder if "Oddjob" would qualify.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Gary Oldman in the Fifth Element"_

I just saw *Fifth Element* for the first time. When the priest/monk said to Bruce Willis' character, Dallas "Blah blah blah, Mr. Willis, er, Mr Dallas", was that scripted, or just a blooper they left in? It was so noticeable to me, I can't believe it just slipped by.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know how sharks, aliens and other assorted creatures got classified as villains. If the AFI producers wanted 'animals', they should have created a third category, "Monsters". 

I thought the inclusion of HAL9000 as a villain was a nice touch.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

since the AFI has place atticus finch as the fav hero and hannibal lector as the big bad, who wants the "the silence of the mockingbirds"????

Think of the cast: Gregory Peck, Anthony Hopkins, Jodie Foster, Scott Glenn and Robert Duvall as hannibal disciple "boo"....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Let's not forget the birds in "The Birds", one of Hitchcock's best. One of the few scary movies that ever really scared me. Now that I live near the ocean, I find I am wary of flocks of seagulls. I know what they are thinking and what they will do if they are disturbed.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

"The Birds is coming" (a line from the ads before the movie was released)

http://www.cnsnews.com/ViewNation.asp?Page=\Nation\archive\200305\NAT20030528a.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The aliens in "Aliens(s). Very nasty.


----------

